# " Datei konnte nicht gesperrt werden "



## Thomas14547 (28. November 2008)

Hallo MS Access XP 2002 SP3 - Fans,

lange rede, kurzer sinn, ich brauche dringend eure hilfe ;-).

seit ca. 1 jahr wird eine DB von ca.10 Users parallel genutzt, das hat alles bis jetzt prima geklappt.

Die DB ist in Front- and Backend geteilt, beide -ends liegen auf einem sogenannten öffentlichen Laufwerk, auf diesem Laufwerk haben alle User die gleichen Rechte.

jetzt wurden die 10 User auf 13 User erhöht, die 3 neuen haben die gleiche Softwareausstattung und die gleichen Rechte wie die "alten 10".

Nach dem Starten der DB erhalten nur die 3 Neuen die Meldung

" Datei konnte nicht gesperrt werden " die 10 Alten können weiter mit der DB arbeiten.

Folgende Einstellung sind unter Optionen -> Weitere ... aktiv:

aktiviert ---> DDE-Aktualisierung zulassen
aktiviert ---> Standardöffnungsmodus: Freigegeben
aktiviert ---> Standard bei DS-Sperrung: Bearbeiteter DS
aktiviert ---> DB mit Sperrung auf DS-ebene öffnen

vielleicht kann man/frau mir ein vorweihnachtliches Geschenk machen und hat eine Lösung ...

vielen Dank im vorraus schon für die mühe

grüße von Thomas aus b


----------

